# New Black Widows



## Omnius

My baby Latrodectus hesperus.

A nearly adult femaleShe was really happy to see me...)*L. hesperus*




























Israeli black widow babies...Latrodectus tredecimguttatus


----------



## killarbee

Nice ! It's that the wife is too scared for spiders so they will probably end up as a nasty stain on the wall or something .. otherwise i would really like to keep some of those critters


----------



## Trigga

God damn you got some set of balls to keep those man.. You must have the tightest lid on your tank to keep those guys in there


----------



## joey'd

beautiful specimens.
how do you keep such small insects?
i would be mostly concerned with an escape and me being attacked as opposed to a stain on the wall lol.

how long have you been keeping them?
are you planning on breeding since you have babies?


----------



## Omnius

Your going to love this then, none of my cages are coverd! Why you ask? Its simple they cant climb clean plastic, and once they build a web they wont leave it unless forced, having said that I keep them in basically any small household container, pill bottles, and a very small kk. I add some sticks so they get some footing to the height I want them to have and then they spin webs and sewttle down.

As for feeding widows using their web can take down larger prey so feeding the babies is not hard, at the size the babies are at they can take a half grown cricket.

I may plan on breeding in the future but have not decided yet also these dude are so clumsy off their websa its hilarious, you can actually free handle them, they dont bite unless restrained, but I dont do that LOL I am too clumsy myself









I just started keeping widows today BUT I have kept their relatives, and their care is basically the same.


----------



## joey'd

Omnius said:


> Your going to love this then, none of my cages are coverd! Why you ask? Its simple they cant climb clean plastic, and once they build a web they wont leave it unless forced, having said that I keep them in basically any small household container, pill bottles, and a very small kk. I add some sticks so they get some footing to the height I want them to have and then they spin webs and sewttle down.
> 
> As for feeding widows using their web can take down larger prey so feeding the babies is not hard, at the size the babies are at they can take a half grown cricket.
> 
> I may plan on breeding in the future but have not decided yet also these dude are so clumsy off their websa its hilarious, you can actually free handle them, they dont bite unless restrained, but I dont do that LOL I am too clumsy myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started keeping widows today BUT I have kept their relatives, and their care is basically the same.


i am not worthy









sick factoids, thanks for sharing, i would still crap my pants knowing they are in an open jar.
and as for the handling them....wow, i hope you never get bit, and i hope you have an antivenom if there is one.
arent widow bites fatal?


----------



## mdrs

can the spiders not climb the bead of silicone? i've kept many arachnids that could easily march up that and out of the tank. i've also just read about how these spiders will attach pieces of web to the glass and use that to climb out.


----------



## Omnius

I dont keep them in glass cages, I think they are able to scale that but for some reason they have issues with plastics and acrylics. Never the less I do cover them the cage until they have made a web in an area of their cage, once they have a web they will stay put, I know some widow keepers that keep them on potted plants, and other open enviroments, once the widow settles and gets regular food and water it has no reason to move.

Widow bites CAN be fatal but no one has died since 1968 from a bite and healthy adults just get wracked with intense pain, anyways I dont plan on handling them at all, it stressed the spider, they feel safest on their web, and another bit of advice never get between a female widow and her babies, she will defend them to the death until they hatch.

Mate eating is generally uncommon as well, more often than not a HEALTHY male will cohab with a female for several weeks after mating and when he gets older its then they get eaten.


----------



## Guest

Interesting info yet I stil get the heeby jeebys.


----------



## His Majesty

interesting thread. thanks for posting

your widows look sweet. but id never be able to keep one


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Your f*cking nuts!!
Cool looking but does not outweigh the fact that you are f*cking nuts!!


----------



## dark FrOsT

those are some cool looking spiders

great info to thanks for sharing


----------



## Grosse Gurke

This is the same guy that kept a wasp as a pet....so yes...he is fricking nuts!

On a side note...I love these threads....I always learn something new about these insects that give me the creeps.


----------



## Omnius

I kept a WASP COLONY as a pet LOL thats like 10 wasps at once, with their nest and babies LOL I also kept a deathstalker scorpion too....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

so where do you get these things?


----------



## Omnius

On the internet... sorry. There are a few online dealers, I got mine from a breeder, he goes by widowman10 on arachnoboards.com


----------



## Ja'eh

Omnius said:


> Your going to love this then, none of my cages are coverd! Why you ask? Its simple they cant climb clean plastic, and once they build a web they wont leave it unless forced, having said that I keep them in basically any small household container, pill bottles, and a very small kk. I add some sticks so they get some footing to the height I want them to have and then they spin webs and sewttle down.
> 
> As for feeding widows using their web can take down larger prey so feeding the babies is not hard, at the size the babies are at they can take a half grown cricket.
> 
> I may plan on breeding in the future but have not decided yet also these dude are so clumsy off their websa its hilarious, you can actually free handle them, they dont bite unless restrained, but I dont do that LOL I am too clumsy myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just started keeping widows today BUT I have kept their relatives, and their care is basically the same.


That's some cool info but still I wouldn't have the nerve to handle one in my hand.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Omnius said:


> On the internet... sorry. There are a few online dealers, I got mine from a breeder, he goes by widowman10 on arachnoboards.com


 Whats your user name there? I got the same one as here. Some nice widows. Mayby one day ill get them, but to me they are a bit too small. What are widows like as for behaviour and webbing?

Nice threat display too. It was pretty funny recently as my aivc avic gave me a pathetic threat display. At least when my obt and parahybana have given me them there ready to bite your face off if nessisary. lol


----------



## marilynmonroe

cool im interested in what people keep as pets.


----------



## Omnius

Sorry for the late reply, I go by Tleilaxu at AB and I got the widows from Brian(Widowman10) As for their behavior they turn and face me, and I have seen them actively kicking at my fingers when angry, this was when I was moving them to their cages... it was odd needless to say I have never seen a true spider threaten like that.


----------



## Piranha_man

Great pics!

Man, here in Central Oregon we have so many Black Widows it's not even funny.
All ya gotta do around here in the summer is crawl under any house and you'll see tons of 'em.

Maybe I should start a Black Widow business!
They'd be easy and cheap to ship...


----------

